# Como instalar una sirena???



## Carlos_007 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola amigos, espero me puedan ayudar con este problemita; hace unos dias en el trabajo compraron una sirena de procedencia china y trajeron la sirena en si, un adaptador-transformador de 230/12 VAC con 5 bornes para las conexiones y un pulsador NC simple. Lo de malo es que no vino el diagrama de conexiones para la instalacion.

La bornera del adaptador tiene los siguientes datos:
1.- OPEN
2.- NEGATIVO(-)
3.- POSITIVO(+)
4 Y 5.- LOCK

Al parecer la sirena, tiene 2 tonos, pues tiene 3 cables para conectar, lo que son:
1.- YELLOW/STEADY
2.-WHITE/COMMON
3.-RED/YELP

Probe conectando los cables BLANCO Y ROJO y el sonido es como la sirena de los policias; y al conectar los cables AMARILLO Y BLANCO el sonido es como un pitido constante.

El adaptador-transformador que te comente viene con un enchufe para conectar  a la red de 220V AC, y al conectarlo obtuve entre los bornes 3(+)y 2(-) un voltaje de 11.97V DC.

Espero estos datos te sirvan para que me puedas ayudar con las conexiones.

Se desea instalar esta sirena para ser activada por un operario en caso de emergencias como incendios, sismos, y otros. Supongo que el pulsador NC que viene con la sirena debe ser utilizado para activar dicha sirena.

Sin otro particular, me despido de ti y espero de verdad me puedan ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 3, 2007)

1.- OPEN                            Sin conectar, no sirve para nada
2.- NEGATIVO(-)                 Masa
3.- POSITIVO(+)                 Alimentacion 12V
4 Y 5.- LOCK                       Donde conectarias el final de carrera o pulsador (lock=bloqueo de la sirena)

1.- YELLOW/STEADY      
2.-WHITE/COMMON            Comun
3.-RED/YELP 


podria utilizar este integrado ?

http://www.terra.es/personal/fremiro/Archivos/Um3561a.pdf


----------

